# Red River



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Can a guy fish anywhere up and down the Red River in the Valley? If a guy can, where would good places be between Grand Forks and Fargo if a guy wants to catch walleyes from shore late this fall?

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

if i were u i would try below the dams in fargo. i heard they payout pretty good in the fall


----------

